# Derren Brown - How To Be Confident



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

he's helping a guy out who is shy and has lack of confidence :yes
cool stuff ...i wish i knew how to do those things :um

part 1





part2





part3





he got another one called somthing with "40 hours" , there he is gonna change a guy from somebody who doesnt take risks to someone who is confident to do stuff :yes


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I wonder how many people watched that, ate a piece of glass and ended up in emergency?


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

i bet it was a candy glass like  the point was the confident to do it and not to hesitate


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

If he managed to improve his confidence, the tricks he presented would have had little to do with it. It does appear that the hypnosis at the end had some effect, although I'm a little skeptical about that.

Derren Brown doesn't have any special powers, it's just his job as a mentalist to give you the impression that he does. He frequently makes use of an effect known as dual or multiple reality in which he gives the subject/s and the audience two or more different perspectives on what is occurring during his performance. He's also not beyond manipulating the TV audience with careful editing, although he usually does it in a way that I find admirable.

I think he's a very talented mentalist and I find it difficult to explain what he does while giving him the proper credit. I still haven't completely figured out many of his tricks and there are a lot of subtle elements that he puts into them.

Here's an example of the dual reality effect. No special powers are needed to perform this and the volunteer is not in on the trick. I believe it's achieved by using a specially designed deck of cards. I don't have a full explanation for this trick, but pay attention to the part in which the mentalist hints that the audience saw something different to the volunteer...






It's not easy to explain, and I don't want to ruin the mystery of his tricks for anyone, but I hope this gets people thinking along the right lines the next time they see Derren Brown perform.


----------



## aaronnunez (Jan 9, 2013)

*How To be Confident*

I think i have more than that because it is not good enough to built confidence.How To be Confident


----------



## dawn rise (May 4, 2013)

*hypnotherapy*

there is a world of difference between derren browns stage act and the real thing, hypnotherapy, hypnotherapy can be a valid technique for learning management of panic attacks/anxiety it can teach relaxation skills and breathing control neurolinguistic programming can help build upon cognitive behavioural therapy without insulting your intelligence with mind gym or mind mapping. try relax deeply by Darren marks a free trial on Google play 19 minutes of your life to try something new i use it occasionally whilst on a zopiclone break usually good for about two hours sleep when all else fails it mat work or it may not but it does give insomnia a good kick in the nuts for a few hours i hate emoticons/smilies not feeling effusive tonight


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Confidence can lead to pride; pride can be bad. So make sure your confidence doesn't devolve into pride.

Be humble.


----------

